# N7 boot looping or soft bricked



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all, 
I'm kinda new to this but haven't had this problem while flashing new Roms
To my gnex, I'm finding that whenever I flash a new rom
My nexus 7 gets stuck at the Google logo or at boot animation 
Screens, I let it sit and wait hoping it will work but to no avail
So off I go to the pc to use wugs toolkit unroot then root again
Can anyone help me this is something new where as when I first
Got my N7 the sky was the limit with flashing roms without a problem.


----------



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Also I do wipe everything first


----------



## mrchambo (Jun 24, 2011)

Give it more time. JB ROMS do a thorough gut check before booting. It's not uncommon to see the X for up to five minutes.

MrC


----------



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll try to be more patient , thanks for the reply.


----------



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Well after waiting for about 20 mins for my N7 to boot up and nothing but the X to greet me I believe I need more advice. 
I'm using a cm rom with wugs toolkit for rooting, my recovery is cwm. Help


----------



## Meanstreak242 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hold down the power button until it reboots, then hold the volume down button until you get to the bootloader. Now, plug usb into a computer (has to be done due to a bootloader bug on the n7,) press the volume up and down to select recovery, then power button to go into it. (If you do this without a computer plugged into it, it'll just reboot when you do that.) This will get you back to cwm.

If you don't have cwm when you try this, then you need to go back into the bootloader, get a recovery image, fastboot flash the recovery file, and then re-install a rom. (Happened to me when I created a custom rom that didn't include the kernel, so only way to get back into it was doing the above.)


----------



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll give it a try, already went through the motions and use wugs toolkit. Thank you for the reply. But I have a feeling that I'll be needing your solution soon.


----------



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

Does anyone think that using true tablet may be adding problems?


----------

